# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Медная посуда

## Lakshmana Prana das

> Медная посуда хорошо очищает воду. Я слышал, что вода, ночь простоявшая в медной посуде, по свойствам приближается к воде Ганги. В Индии продается медная посуда. Мой сын пьет только "медную" воду.


Враджендра Кумар прабху, расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее о медной посуде.

Кто еще что знает об этом?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не знаю подробностей, т.к. никогда не погружался в эту тему, но по субъективным ощущениям эффект позитивный. Единственное предостережение: в медную посуду можно наливать ТОЛЬКО ЧИСТУЮ ВОДУ и ничто другое. Как то я в эту воду (пока она еще была в медном сосуде) выжал лимон. Утром я выпил эту лимонную воду, простоявшую ночь в медном сосуде. Мне стало очень плохо и все вылетело наружу. Видимо произошла какая-то химическая реакция между лимонной кислотой и медью.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Видимо произошла какая-то химическая реакция между лимонной кислотой и медью.


Ну, разумеется. Медную посуду и чистят лимонной кислотой с солью,  или лимонным соком с солью. По поводу же медной посуды. В писаниях говорится, что лучшая вода для поклонения Божествам - именно из медного сосуда, она подобна амрите. Но, естесссно, медь должна быть чистая, по крайней мере, поверхность соприкасающаяся с водой.

 Бактерицидные свойства меди и её сплавов были известны человеку давно. В 2008 году после длительных исследований Федеральное Агентство по Охране Окружающей Среды США (US EPA) официально присвоило меди и нескольким сплавам меди статус веществ с бактерицидной поверхностью[9] (агентство подчёркивает, что использование меди в качестве бактерицидного вещества может дополнять, но не должно заменять стандартную практику инфекционного контроля). Особенно выражено бактерицидное действие поверхностей из меди (и ее сплавов) проявляется в отношении метициллин-устойчивого штамма стафилококка золотистого, известного как «супермикроб» MRSA[10]. Летом 2009 была установлена роль меди и сплавов меди в инактивировании вируса гриппа A/H1N1 (т. н. «свиной грипп»)[11].

Прогнозируемым новым массовым применением меди обещает стать ее применение в качестве бактерицидных поверхностей в лечебных учреждениях для снижения внутрибольничного бактериопереноса: дверей, ручек, водозапорной арматуры, перил, поручней кроватей, столешниц — всех поверхностей, к которым прикасается рука человека.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Интересно, а кайлаш со столетия празднования явления Шрилы Прабхупады (когда собирали воду из 1008 рек) медный, или это сплав? Цвет медный, но местами потемнел. Можно ли его использовать?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Припоминаю,нам по металловедению говорили,что окисел меди-яд.Но немного яду  принимать-не плохо.Есть даже лекарство такое  или меди ,им можно горло полоскать.

Вода в стаканчике медном ,чуть ядовитая и тем  хорошо,что слегка,она  микробов убивает.Но тут главное не переусердствовать.Немножко-хорошо,много-отравишься.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот немного информации к размышлению:


Издавна принято связывать такое страшное заболевание, как цирроз печени, с употреблением алкоголя. Это утверждали медики, а вслед за ними и все остальные. И что интересно, мало кого смущали факты, опровергавшие столь пагубное влияние алкоголя на печень человека. Например, непонятно было, почему при опытах на животных чистым алкоголем вызвать цирроз печени было практически невозможно. Или то, что циррозом печени особенно часто (по сравнению с другими категориями населения) страдают грудные дети.
Любопытны были и результаты всеобъемлющего исследования,
проведенного в Китае в 1990 году под руководством известного ученого Чен Юнши. У жителей Поднебесной не было обнаружено даже намека на разрушительное для печени воздействие алкоголя. «Подлили в огонь масла» и патологоанатомы ряда европейских стран, сообщившие, что посмертный диагноз «цирроз печени» стал редкостью для людей, страдавших хроническим алкоголизмом.
Если причина развития цирроза печени не алкоголь, то что же? Ученые выявили общую закономерность при циррозе: как у алкоголиков, так и у трезвенников в печени обнаруживается чрезмерно высокое содержание меди.

Юрий Скороходов, автор статьи «Огонь, вода и медные трубы...» («АиФ Здоровье»), пишет: «Необходимо отметить, что сам по себе этот металл не является каким-то исчадием ада. Более того, в умеренных дозах он жизненно важен для организма. И для здорового взрослого человека даже повышенное поступление меди в организм обычно не имеет негативных последствий, так как ее усвояемость ограничена.
Проблема для хронических алкоголиков заключается в том, что особенности физиологии их организма меняются очень существенно — он начинает усиленно усваивать медь. Если поступление меди в
организм находится в пределах нормы, то особой беды в этом нет.
Но когда «сильно употребляющий» переходит на некачественные напитки «подпольного» производства, то каналы поступления меди в организм расширяются.

Еще в 1911 году швейцарский профессор Гартвих коротко и ясно объяснил, почему это происходит: «При брожении попутно со спиртом всегда образуется определенное количество уксусной кислоты, которая в процессе дистилляции растворяет часть меди из обычно исполь-зуемыхдля охлаждения медных труб». Ксчастью для
алкоголиков, в большинстве развитых стран на заводах, легально выпускающих напитки, трубы охлаждения («змеевики»),
изготавливавшиеся ранее из меди или латуни (сплав с содержанием
50% меди), заменены на трубы из высококачественной
нержавеющей стали.
На медь как основную причину цирроза печени у младенцев
указывают и результаты проведенных в 1986 году исследований
немецких педиатров, а также тот факт, что в Индии многие грудные дети, которых кормят смесями, заболевают циррозом печени, так как эти смеси готовят в традиционной медной посуде.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Ещё:


Но медь, как и любое вещество, может нанести значительный вред при легкомысленном отношении к элементарной технике безопасности при работе с данным металлом. Медь - это также и сильный яд. Растворы солей меди, которые образуются при обработке меди, да и вообще любые растворимые соединения меди обладают токсическим действием. Такие соединения имеют неплохой шанс попасть в организм того, кто занимается, к примеру, шлифовкой/полировкой меди.

Всего каких-то пары граммов сульфата меди (медного купороса) достаточно для того, чтобы заполучить тяжелые симптомы отравления, вплоть до смертельного исхода. Предельно допустимой дозой меди для человека в сутки является 10 мг. При попадании в организм 0,2-0,5 г. меди (точная цифра зависит от типа соли) возникают острые отравления. 

Именно острое отравление случается при попадании в организм медной пыли или окиси меди, которые образуются при обработке медных поверхностей вручную или с помощью шлифовальной машинки (дремеля) , когда используется наждак или разнообразные шлифовальные насадки (головки), отрезные круги и прочее. Медь и ее соединения оказывают раздражающее действие на слизистые дыхательных путей и желудочно-кишечного тракта.

Первыми признаками отравления ("медной лихорадки") являются раздражение слизистых (жжение) и характерный неприятный сладковатый привкус во рту. Через несколько часов (от 4 до 48) появляется головная боль, головокружение, слабость в ногах, раздражение глаз, слезотечение, чиханье, боли в мышцах, резкий сильный озноб с повышением температуры до 38-39 градусов, с последующим проливным потом и резкой слабостью. Одновременно развиваются симптомы со стороны желудочно-кишечного тракта — резкие боли, вздутие живота, болезненность брюшной стенки при надавливании.

Острое отравление солями меди коварно еще и тем, что его иногда можно спутать с внезапно навалившимся острым респираторным или вирусным заболеванием.

При хроническом отравлении солями меди нарушается работа нервной системы, почек и печени. Поражение почек проявляется белком в моче и быстро развивающимися явлениями уремии. Разрушается также носовая перегородка, поражаются зубы, возникают тяжелые дерматиты, гастриты и язвенная болезнь. Кожа лица, волосы и коньюктива глаз при этом окрашиваются в зеленовато-желтый или зеленовато-черный цвет, на деснах появляется темно-красная или пурпурно-красная кайма. Медная пыль вызывает разрушение роговицы глаза. Каждый год работы с медью может почти на 4 месяца снизить продолжительность жизни.


При обработке медных деталей, необходимо соблюдать хотя бы эти простые правила:

* Обработку меди осуществляйте только в подобранной по размеру защитной маске (респираторе) (с защитой соответствующего класса) и в защитных очках. Желательно, чтобы на руках были резиновые перчатки. Одежда также должна максимально защищать тело от попадания на кожу и слизистые медной пыли или различных растворов, из которых извлекаются медные детали.

* Обработку поверхностей медных/омедненных деталей, по возможности, проводите в помещениях, не предназначенных для приготовления пищи. Не совмещайте прием пищи с обработкой меди.

* Медные (или омедненные) детали из различных растворов необходимо доставать либо пинцетом, либо руками, защищенными резиновыми перчатками.

* Ни в коем случае не пытайтесь полировать медные поверхности собственными пальцами.

* Не вытирайте руки, запачканные химическими реактивами, об одежду.

* Не касайтесь руками лица в процессе работы с медными/омедненными деталями.

* В случае загрязнения кожи растворами - незамедлительно смойте эти составы.

* После работы (желательно, с помощью пылесоса) удалите медную пыль со всех поверхностей, на которых она могла осесть.


Первая помощь при отравлениях медью и ее соединениями.

Выдержка из статьи Ю.Г. Бобкова (и соавт.)
"Первая доврачебная помощь при лекарственных и бытовых отравлениях"
(Л.: Медицина, 1982):

"При попадании меди и ее соединений в желудок вызывают рвоту, затем проводят повторные промывания желудка 0,1% раствором желтой кровяной соли, и этот же раствор дается внутрь по 1-3 столовые ложки через каждые 15 мин. Назначаются 1 столовая ложка активированного угля на стакан теплой воды, солевое слабительное и обильное питье. При болях в животе - тепло и инъекция 0,1% раствора сульфата атропина (1 мл подкожно). Внутрь - комплексоны типа унитиола, трилона Б, БАЛ. При «медной лихорадке» - обильное теплое питье, потогонные и мочегонные средства, а также жаропонижающие и бромиды" ©

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ещё


Но и у медной посуды есть свои недостатки! Все соли меди ядовиты. Окиси меди токсичны: нельзя, например, пить воду, если она проходит по старым медным трубам, или варить пищу в старых медных кастрюлях. Были зафиксированы случаи отравления... вареньем, которое рачитель-ные хозяйки варили в старинных медных тазах, принадлежавших еще их бабушкам.
В больших дозах медь – яд. Если содержание меди в организме постоян-но слишком высоко, могут развиваться атеросклероз и опухоли. При из-быточном поступлении меди требуется длительное время, чтобы вывести ее из организма. Именно поэтому прямой контакт меди с пищей недопус-тим. Медную посуду лудят, т.е. покрывают внутри слоем олова или не-ржавейкой, чтобы предотвратить возможность образования солей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Видимо, медь меди рознь, - например, в новых долевках труды водоснабжения делают медными.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Насколько я помню школьный курс химии, медь сама по себе совершенно безвредна. Но вот ее соединения ядовиты. То есть если трубы или кастрюли старые, налет зеленый - можно отравиться. Если же всё чистое, но никаких проблем. Кислоты, щелочи могут вступать во взаимодействие с медью, поэтому что-то варить в медных кастрюлях лично я бы не стал. Но если туда просто воду наливать - то никаких проблем быть не должно.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Видимо, медь меди рознь, - например, в новых долевках труды водоснабжения делают медными.


Ага,медь-это модно и дорого.Я сегодня читала про трубы.Там типа плёнки образуется защитной,при взаимодействии с хлорированной водой.

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.
Огромное спасибо, Nada-bindu-vidharini dd, за столь обширные сведения об этом вопросе. 
Возможно, для чистой воды медная посуда относительно безвредна, но мы то хотим очистить воду! А от чего ее очищают? От тех самых солей, вступая с которыми в реакцию, медь становится опасной в новых химических соединениях. Лично я воздержусь от такого способа очистки воды.
Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!
Ваш слуга anudas.

----------


## Krishna Prema dasa

Госвами Махараджа в семинаре "Научные и практические основы Сознания Кришны":

"Кришна говорит, что Он больше всего любит воду…. Потрясающий стих есть. Я, к сожалению, не успел найти его там, потому что я где-то там прочитал, мне нужно было найти, но я в следующий раз, если кому-то интересно найду и точно скажу. Он говорит, что: «Больше всего Я люблю воду, которая хранилась в медном сосуде».  И потом, после того, Он говорит: «Тот, кто пьет такую воду, обретает освобождение». Ни больше, ни меньше. То есть, Кришна, в сущности, формулирует тот же самый принцип, который Он говорит в 14 главе «Бхагавад-гиты» - с помощью гун природы человек может обрести освобождение, если он будет внимателен ко всем этим влияниям. Но сосуд медный какой должен быть, чтобы эта вода нравилась Кришне? Он чистый должен быть. Обычно я видел, люди слышат, что хорошо пить медную воду, воду, хранившуюся в медном сосуде, она называется на санскрите тамрапани, красивое название. «Тамра» значит «медь», «пани» значит «вода», тамрапани, и потом видишь такие черные медные сосуды, в которых они хранят воду. Эта вода - ядовитая.  Чтобы вода действительно обретала особые качества, а «Аюр-веде» говорится, что вода, которая хранилась в медном сосуде в течение нескольких часов, в чистом, становится нектаром – она полностью очищает человека, она отдирает все токсины. Это самая лучшая вода, которая только может быть.  Но сосуд, между прочим, должен быть чистый. Для этого его нужно каждый день чистить, чтобы он не был…"


"Мы в прошлый раз говорили немножко о воде. Так. Потому что Кришна называет первым фактором влияния  на наше сердце именно воду, жидкость, потому что она очень быстро воздействует на наш ум.   И нам нужно всякий раз, когда речь идет о каких-то внешних факторах, всегда помнить об этих трех целях, на которые воздействует тот или иной внешний фактор. Он воздействует на наше что сначала? Тело, на наш ум и, в конце концов, на нашу душу. Я вам обещал в тот раз объяснить каким образом медь освобождает. Я нашел эту цитату. Эта цитата из «Вараха-пураны». И в «Вараха-пуране» Кришна говорит: тамрам самсара мокшанам. «Тамрам» это медь. Медь что делает? Самсара мокшанам – освобождает человека от самсары.  Вода в медном сосуде считается самой чистой. И Кришна говорит: «Предлагайте Мне воду в медном сосуде, пейте потом эту воду и вы очиститесь». То есть вплоть до этого, вплоть до того, что даже вода, в конце концов, может привести к освобождению."

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В этой связи забрел сегодня в эзомагазин, спросил что у них есть похожего на медный сосуд. Смогли предложить только джала-нети-пот. Маловато как-то...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

И медь ли?
Возможны сплавы.Латунные ,например.Наверное нужно именно  чистую медь,без всяких примесей.


Латунь — это двойной или многокомпонентный сплав на основе меди, где основным легирующим элементом является цинк иногда с добавлением олова, никеля, свинца, марганца, железа и других элементов.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот ещё про медь и сплавы:


Медь пластичный металл розовато-красного цвета.

      Медь, используемая в виде полуфабрикатов для изготовления медных( или комбинированных ) деталей, поставляется в виде прутков, листов, лент, проволоки, шин, фольги и других катаных и тянутых изделий с нормированием их физических и механических свойств. 

      Медь образует многие распространенные сплавы: латуни, бронзы и медно-никелевые (мельхиор, монель, нейзильбер, константан и др.) 

      Латунь - сплав меди с цинком.

      Поставляется латунь в виде листов, прутков, проволоки сеток и т.д. 

      Бронза - сплав меди (кроме латуней и медно-никелевых сплавов) с оловом (оловянные бронзы) и сплавы меди с алюминием, бериллием, марганцем и другими компонентами.

      Поставляется бронза в виде листов,прутков, проволоки, сеток и т.д. 

      Подробнее смотрите в разделе ГОСТы и ТУ. 

Медь является материалом для изготовления множества видов цветного проката, в их числе медная лента и проволока, медные прутки и шины, медные листы (листовая медь).

Изготавливают медную проволоку, листовую медь, медные ленты и полосы посредством литья и обработки давлением.

Медь, а следовательно, цветной прокат, изготовленный на ее основе, обладает следующими особыми свойствами:

    * превосходно проводить тепло и электричество. Так, электропроводность, которая свойственна меди и находится на втором месте после серебра, в 1,7 раза выше нежели у алюминия, в 6 раз превышает электропроводность железа и платины. Нужно учитывать – электропроводность тем лучше, чем медь чище.
    * ковкостью и тягучестью
    * устойчивостью к изменению температуры и воздействию ультрафиолетовых лучей
    * отличной пластичностью, возможностью применения любых видов сварки
    * высокой устойчивостью к коррозии. Подвергаясь атмосферному воздействию, влиянию паров воды и сернистого газа, медь покрывается плотной плёнкой зеленовато-серого цвета. Плёнка защищает медь от дальнейшего окисления. Благодаря этому свойству медь, как и сплавы, изготовленные на ее основе, востребованы в холодильной технике, в строительстве линий электропередач, в электромашиностроении и приборостроении, химическом машиностроении.

Медь применяется также в строительстве и оборудовании домов при создании систем водоснабжения, кондиционирования, отопления, в электротехнике, приборостроении, медицине. Порядка 50% всей меди расходует электропромышленность.

Технически чистая медь поставляется в виде слитков-полуфабрикатов, а также катодных листов. Но из-за недостаточной прочности такую медь используют крайне редко как конструкционный материал. Востребованы же сплавы меди, самые распростаранённые – латунь (медь+цинк, где содержание цинка – до 50%) и бронза. Сплавы применяются в литом и кованом состоянии, а также в виде порошизделий из порошка. Медь создаёт сплавы как с металлами (Zn, Sn, Al, Be, Ni, Mn, Pb, Ti, Ag, Au), так и с неметалами.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Есчё:


О целебных свойствах меди люди узнали очень давно. В древней Индии ею лечили заболевания кожи и глаз. Рецепты различных «медных лекарств» были в арсенале врачей всего мира. Еще Аристотель и Гален знали о медетерапии. Аристотель писал, что прикладывание меди на Ушиб предупреждает синяк и что медь лечит отечность, а при лечении язв на них кладут медные пластинки. В Древней Греции медь применяли для излечения глухоты и при воспалении миндалин. Великий Авиценна после оперативного удаления гнойных миндалин рекомендовал полоскать рот остуженной водой с уксусом, после чего прикладывать к ране медный купорос. Врачи Древнего Востока лечили переломы костей порошком красной меди, которая принималась внутрь и запивалась водой или молоком. В России также издавна пользовались медью для лечения. Ею лечили радикулиты, полиартриты, ушибы и переломы костей, эпилепсию и многие другие болезни, даже холеру. И не напрасно. Было замечено, что в страшные холерные годы рабочие меднолитейных заводов, а также жившие недалеко от складов с медью холерой не болели. Бурлаки на Волге, чтобы не заболеть холерой, подкладывали под пятки медные пятаки и носили медные кресты.Медь снимает воспалительные процессы, успокаивает боли, ускоряет созревание нарывов, позволяет избежать инфекционных заболеваний, стимулирует защитные силы организма, при соприкосновении с кожей оказывает местное бактерицидное действие.При лечении делаются аппликации медных пластин. Пластины делаются из красной меди. Это тонкие, хорошо отшлифованные медные кружочки различного диаметра, накладываемые при различных заболеваниях на соответствующие биологически активные точки (см. раздел о шиацу). Можно пользоваться пластинами или монетами размерами от 1 до 8 см в диаметре, толщиной 1-3 мм. Для получения большего эффекта перед использованием их следует прокалить на огне, остудить и очистить наждачной бумагой. Подготовленные таким образом диски накладываются на болезненные участки сроком от 6 часов до 3-5 суток. Диски фиксируются на коже лейкопластырем. После снятия пластин кожу под ними моют теплой водой с мылом. Обычно курс медетерапии продолжается от 3 до 20 дней.

Замечено, что лечение бывает эффективнее в том случае, когда пластина притягивается кожей, которая под пластиной приобретает зеленоватый цвет. Народные лекари считают, что если есть сцепление кожи с медью, медь можно применять для лечения, если нет — медь бесполезна.В быту медь можно прикладывать к больному месту и просто прибинтовывать. Если место наложения выбрано неточно, пластина под бинтом сама переместится на нужное место. Химики это объясняют нарушением биологического потенциала вследствие заболевания, который выравнивается под воздействием меди. Соли меди, образующиеся в организме, чрезвычайно токсичны для грибков, бактерий кори, холеры, некоторых респираторных вирусов. Бактериологический эффект меди широко применяется для стерилизации воды, лечения воспалительных процессов слизистой оболочки полости рта и глаз.Не берите те медные пластины, которые побольше и потолще, ими можно отравиться. В этом случае наступает рвота, судороги, общая слабость.

Лечат медью и переломы костей, ушибы, нарывы. Народная медицина рекомендует использовать медный купорос в составе мази, приготовленной следующим образом: 20 г еловой живицы, одна растертая луковица, 15 г медного купороса, 50 г растительного масла (лучше оливкового). Все смешайте, тщательно разотрите и нагрейтедо кипения. Полученная мазь обладает жгучим действием и хорошо лечит.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

*Малавит*:

Состав: активные био-комплексы меди и серебра, глицерин, мумие, каменное масло, камедь лиственницы, смола кедра и пихты, экстракты корней и трав уникального Горно-Алтайского региона (пион уклоняющийся, тысячелистник, шалфей лекарственный, бессмертник, мята перечная, календула, ромашка аптечная, аир болотный, чабрец, подорожник, чистотел, полынь, эхинацея, багульник, девясил, почки березы и сосны, кора дуба и осины, структурированная ионизированная вода родников и среднегорная роса.

----------


## SlavaSG

а кто может рассказать действия серебра на воду? и если упоминания этого метала в писаниях для очищения воды?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А Вы в Гугле поищите.Наберите :"Серебряная вода"

----------


## Чернов Владимир

Дело в том что возможность приобрести медную кружку не так уж и велика, мало кто их продает, в моем регионе.  Если вдруг у вас есть информация, где можно купить медные кружки, возьму минимум 100 шт.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Только в Индии.

----------


## Чернов Владимир

Благодарю. исчерпывающая информация.

----------


## Чернов Владимир

я уже говорил что здесь, где я живу медную кружку днем с огнем не сыщешь, а зачем 100 шт. а вы думаете  я один такой ?Дело в том что все рекомендуют пить воду оставленную с вечера в медной кружке, но ни у кого их просто нет. А про негатив даже думать не хочу. чистота залог здоровья, там где грязь, здоровья не будет, ведь все моют посуду перед тем как ее использовать, так и медь тоже требует  ухода.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А как ухаживать за медной лотой? Можно ли чистить обычными средствами (типа пемолюкс)?
Наша почернела внутри, это надо оттереть? :sed:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А как ухаживать за медной лотой? Можно ли чистить обычными средствами (типа пемолюкс)?
> Наша почернела внутри, это надо оттереть?


"Пемолюксом" замучаетесь оттирать. Лучше "Суржей" или подобной пастой.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В магазинах "все для здоровья" продают разработку какого-то не то изобретателя, не то НИИ, вместе две спирали, серебряная и медная, опускается в стакан с водой. Пишут, запантетовано, эффект доказан. Так же можно серебрить воду, продают всякие серебряные побрякушки специально для этого, в ювелирных магазинах. Можно и просто ложечку серебряную или любое украшение из серебра. Пластинки медные в эзотерических магазинах есть.

----------


## Чернов Владимир

Вы только представьте, люди не могут купить кружку, а вы предлагаете выход искать спирали. Где логика? а они у нас на каждом шагу, штабелями уложены.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Такие магазины здоровья во многих городах должны быть, продают всякие малонужные мелочи для быта и здоровья, бывает еще и с доставкой на дом. А глядя, как выглядит медный кайлаш со 100-летия Шрилы Прабхупады, не стала бы я время тратить на оттирание медной лоты, пусть и изредка. Если бы и я хотела меднить или серебрить воду - изобретение НИИ в самый раз, сразу и медь, и серебро, и насколько помню, медь не темнеет у них.

----------


## Чернов Владимир

Скажу проще: мне нужен хлеб, а вы предлагаете круасан.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Тут другие темы обязательно начнут обсуждать, это форум "Здоровый образ жизни". 
Если нужно именно купить-продать - лучше наверное в Объявлениях.

----------


## Чернов Владимир

Если бы нашел в объявлениях я бы не стал тревожить людей. Кстати, я тоже как и вы пишу не именно вам.))

----------


## SlavaSG

самому сделать  :biggrin1: 
точнее заказать где занимаются плавкой металлов в формы кузнецы в каждом городе есть  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Вот вот. А что если просто медную проволку положить в любую посуду, как например некоторые  ложат серебряные крестики или просто слиток серебра опускают вводу. Эффект тот же самый. В кружке вода со стенками соприкасается и так скажем омедняется. 





> я уже говорил что здесь, где я живу медную кружку днем с огнем не сыщешь, а зачем 100 шт. а вы думаете  я один такой ?Дело в том что все рекомендуют пить воду оставленную с вечера в медной кружке, но ни у кого их просто нет. А про негатив даже думать не хочу. чистота залог здоровья, там где грязь, здоровья не будет, ведь все моют посуду перед тем как ее использовать, так и медь тоже требует  ухода.




Насчет пользы и вреда меди это вы наверно мне отвечаете. Я отправил сообщение попав с главной страницы в конец темы и подумал что снова тема о медной посуде всплыла (уже более полгода её не трогали).  И тут же удалил .   А вообще интересно все таки, какую пользу из медной посуды вы хотите извлечь? Кислоты - это же в воде которую наливаешь присутствуют, а не от того что кружку почистишь.

----------


## Gopinath das

> "Пемолюксом" замучаетесь оттирать. Лучше "Суржей" или подобной пастой.


Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные!

Насчет ухода за медной посудой. Самый эфективный и легкий способ почистить медную посуду - это потереть ее лимоном с солью. Проверенно на собственном опыте. Чистит лучше всяких средств, которые можно купить в магазине.

----------


## Чернов Владимир

Krishna Prema dasa уже говорил выше про то чего можно желать от медной воды.

----------


## Чернов Владимир

Прошу обратить ваше внимание вот на что: если сказано, что воду нужно налить в медную посуду, то это значит, что ни какие спирали, монеты, проволку, кусочки  меди и прочие эксперименты проводить не нужно, исполните то, что написано  и все.

----------


## Чернов Владимир

Еще хочу сказать: Эту воду вы предлагаете Господу, а как он отнесется к воде в которой было нечто (проволка, слиток, крестик) я так понимаю, что важно не само омеднение воды, а отношение к ней. Тоже относится к приготовлению пищи.

----------


## Джива

> Госвами Махараджа в семинаре "Научные и практические основы Сознания Кришны":
> "Кришна говорит, что Он больше всего любит воду…. Потрясающий стих есть. Я, к сожалению, не успел найти его там, потому что я где-то там прочитал, мне нужно было найти, но я в следующий раз, если кому-то интересно найду и точно скажу. Он говорит, что: «Больше всего Я люблю воду, которая хранилась в медном сосуде».  И потом, после того, Он говорит: «Тот, кто пьет такую воду, обретает освобождение». Ни больше, ни меньше. «Предлагайте Мне воду в медном сосуде, пейте потом эту воду и вы очиститесь». То есть вплоть до этого, вплоть до того, что даже вода, в конце концов, может привести к освобождению."


!без Туласи не работает!

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

поищите медную посуду в магазинах,где штуки для бань-саун продают.мы помю покупали в таком трехлитровое медное ведерко,или вернее ковш,с деревянной ручкой..правда пользы особой не прочувствовала.. :crazy:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А ковшик темнел ?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ой,Раджа Кумари-не помню..как тебе сказать-когда купили,цвет был яркий такой,потом..вроде,да стал более темный.но не особо..а должен темнеть или не должен? :biggrin1:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вообще-то должен ) Индийская посуда темнеет пятнами... может быть неиндийская не темнеет? хотя вряд ли.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

да,точно пятнами,разводами такими какбы..значит правильный ковшик был? :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Канешна )

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

:namaste:  :biggrin1:

----------


## Rustam

> Дело в том что возможность приобрести медную кружку не так уж и велика, мало кто их продает, в моем регионе.  Если вдруг у вас есть информация, где можно купить медные кружки, возьму минимум 100 шт.


Например на эбее

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MUELLER-1-2-...item19ccc996ef
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cello-3-Copp...item56429a25e0

----------

